
Show HN: GrowSurf – Supercharge growth for your startup - dmelvin
https://growsurf.com
======
dmelvin
Hi, Derek here. I'm one of the makers.

We built GrowSurf because we waited since 2015 for someone to build a referral
marketing platform designed for startups. Affordable, scalable, and modern.

You might be wondering what makes us different from all of the <viral tool> or
<referral platform>s out there (there are 55+ when we last checked). In a
nutshell, GrowSurf was the referral software that we always envisioned using
for ourselves. In our customers' words, with GrowSurf you can launch a
referral program in a day and our UX/UI is very welcoming.

Turns out there are a lot of other companies who felt the same way. Our
customers include SurveyMonkey, Indeed, Blockstack and a lot of top startups
looking to grow through referrals.

\- Integrate in hours, not weeks \- 100% customizable \- Full dev toolkit
(REST API, JS, Webhooks, Zapier) \- Freemium model (no cc required) with a
starting 14 day trial of paid plan.

Because this is HN, I'd be happy to discuss the tech-side of things. We're
built on AngularJS/Nodejs. We just implemented Redis, which was a gargantuan
undertaking. Because we're boostrapped, we're still fighting scale issues,
like migrating out of our existing cloud providers (e.g, Firebase) to continue
growing without paying a ridiculous bill. Facing many of the challenges a
normal small team faces but we love it.

